# شرح برنامج ايليت للحريق المحاضرة الرابعة



## wael nesim (3 سبتمبر 2014)

لينك شرح المحاضرة الرابعة لبرنامج elite fire fighting program

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2erBti3wug&feature=youtu.be

متنساش تعمل اشتراك "subscribe" لمتابعة باقى محاضراتى اولا باول.

تابعونى على قناتى على اليوتيوب
www.youtube.com/waelnesim


----------



## Badran Mohammed (4 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا على المحاضرة المهمه
شكراً لجهودك


----------

